# Car stolen from my parking space, "secure parking" complex



## libertine (31 Jan 2010)

Hi, I have been renting an appartment in an estate in Limerick which was advertised as having secure parking.  The gates to the estate are supposed to be operated on entering and leaving by dialling a mobile number.  Sometimes they work, sometimes they dont.  The estate also has security cameras at various points, one directly aimed at the gate.  As I am a tennant I have never had any dealings with the management company, that is done by my landlord.  Last thursday my car was stolen from my parking space and wrecked.  I contacted the management company as per my landlord, and was told that it would be a number of weeks before the gates are fixed and that the cameras are "dummies" to be replaced at a later date.  What good is this to me??  I have to repair or buy another car and cannot be guaranteed that it wont be stolen again.  The estate has signage for 24hr cameras in operation, and still ads on daft are advertising appartments here with secure parking.  Do I have any leverage here to make the management company liable for something??? I would appreciate some info if you could, thanks


----------



## mathepac (31 Jan 2010)

> Do I have any leverage here to make the management company liable for  something???


No, any dispute arising here is between you and your landlord.

Did your landlord refer you to the managing agent, the outfit usually responsible for the day-to-day operation of the complex, or the management company, which your landlord is a member of, and which employs the managing agent?


----------



## libertine (31 Jan 2010)

yes he did, he actually would not return my calls his receptionist told me that I had to contact the management company directly as the estate had been handed over to them


----------



## libertine (31 Jan 2010)

Strangely enough my landlord is the original developer of this estate and knows that the cameras were duds!!


----------



## mathepac (31 Jan 2010)

Fine, but your only contract (your lease) is with your landlord. Take your lease to your solicitor tomorrow and get him / her on the case - you must also involve your insurance company. BTW if you told your insurers on your proposal form that you had your car in "secure off-road parking", you must now tell them this is not true, that you were mis-informed, and that it might as well have been parked on a public street.


----------



## libertine (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks a lot, I will be contacting the landlord again and not so easily fobbed off this time, appreciate the input


----------



## libertine (2 Feb 2010)

The reply from my landlord is as such "The car which was stolen has nothing to do with us I think you should contact the Guards on this matter.

However if you are not happy with this feel free to hand in your notice at your earliest convenience.   

Kind Regards,


----------



## mathepac (2 Feb 2010)

libertine said:


> Hi, I have been renting an appartment in an estate in Limerick which was advertised as having secure parking. ...


Do you have a copy of the advertisement? Is secure parking mentioned in your lease document?


----------



## libertine (2 Feb 2010)

This is identical to mine, I saved it from daft but they have since removed the secure from the ad
*Available to Move In:* Immediately


2 Bedroom Ground Floor Apartment 

2 Double Bedrooms, with fitted wardrobes, master bedroom with en-suite and, spacious main bathroom with bath. There is an open plan living/dining area with double doors to the front of the property, and good sized kitchen. Off street, secure parking The property is situated between the Groody and B&Q roundabouts, within walking distance of the university and surrounding amenities. Viewing is highly recommended. 

Available furnished or unfurnished 

€700 per month

Parking
Central Heating

Washing Machine
Dryer

Dishwasher
Microwave


----------



## libertine (2 Feb 2010)

not on the lease though, signage on the gates etc 24hr surveillance, mobile phone operated gates etc, of which none work


----------



## Mpsox (2 Feb 2010)

If you believe the advert was misleading, you should contact the National Consumer Agency for advice. Also suggest you contact a solicitor to see if you have a case under the Sales of Goods and supply of services act


----------



## libertine (3 Feb 2010)

I have been advised by the landlord that if I am not happy to send my notice to vacate at my earliest convenience.  I will not have the opportunity to see waht remains of my car until tomorrrow but if I want to rmove it from the scrap yard that will cost 100 euro.  National consumer agency referred me back to my landlord as nothing in my contract about security even though my landlord paid for my parking permit.  He is the site developer.  Even now properties are offered for sale through remax, rooneys etc gloryfing the electric gates, management company, off street parking etc.  I will be going to FLAC tonight to see what they can advise


----------

